# Plow on Dodge Ram 1500



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a setup like this? I'm told you cant do it with a double or crew cab as it voids warranty. I don't really care about that. Just want to know what modifications if any need to be made.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Year?


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Year?


2017


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fisher has the 7.2 HS, 7.5 HT, and 7.5 SD all as recommended applications for the Dodge 1500


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

But warranty is voided for crew or quad cab.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I run snoway plows on third gen ram 1500's.
Get an aftermarket trans cooler, timbrens upfront and go plow sno!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What are you plowing?


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

Driveways, low speed. No streets at all. Small lots. I am a sub so I have lots of large eqpt. To move anything heavy.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kaiser said:


> I'm told you cant do it with a double or crew cab as it voids warranty. I don't really care about that.





Kaiser said:


> But warranty is voided for crew or quad cab.


I thought you didn't care about the warranty?


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

Would rather not lose it as I found a later model where miles we're lower and still.had warranty left. Anything to add other than that?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kaiser said:


> Would rather not lose it as I found a later model where miles we're lower and still.had warranty left. Anything to add other than that?


Nope... nothing useful at least...


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Take it easy. I blew the front diff on my '07 Ram 1500. 

Backed over a ledge with my right rear tire and it was hanging freely not touching the ground. My right rear axle tube resting on the ledge. 

I had it in 4 low and was foot braking it a little to keep the rear LSD/anti-spin in the rear end engaged so the tire that was on the ground could get traction. Need to have some tension on each rear tire for the LSD/anti-spin to work properly. 

Having it in 4 low and foot braking it must of been to much. The front diff grenaded. It couldn't be rebuilt. Found a nice used one.

The truck did plow pretty good though. 

Now it's my backup truck. 

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks! Sorry to here about that. These things happen, right?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, my fault all the way.

My truck has the 8"/205mm IFS. 2017's have the 8.5"/215mm IFS. The newer, larger front diff's should be stronger. Not sure how much though. 

NYH1.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

I heard it was an electrical issue because if the electric steering. But as I wrote earlier. I've seen plenty 1500s with plows. Was just hoping to hear from someone who's done it to see what modifications, if any need to be made.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kaiser said:


> I heard it was an electrical issue because if the electric steering. But as I wrote earlier. I've seen plenty 1500s with plows. Was just hoping to hear from someone who's done it to see what modifications, if any need to be made.


cwren2472 is your guy for that info.

NYH1.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Fisher has the 7.2 HS, 7.5 HT, and 7.5 SD all as recommended applications for the Dodge 1500


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

So I've got a Boss 7'6" - only 3 years old, in great shape and would like to keep it and just buy the truck side. But Boss dealer is saying they won't do the installation.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> So I've got a Boss 7'6" - only 3 years old, in great shape and would like to keep it and just buy the truck side. But Boss dealer is saying they won't do the installation.


BOSS has no recommended applications. I've been told that the BOSS relay harness trips the lamp-out indicator on the new 1500 half tons.

BOSS also will not recommend any of their plows for the Dodge 1500s anyway because Dodge says you aren't supposed to plow with the 1500.

Fisher independently tested and verified that their plows will work without issue on the newer Dodge 1500s (or at least they did around the 2013 model year)


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> BOSS has no recommended applications. I've been told that the BOSS relay harness trips the lamp-out indicator on the new 1500 half tons.
> 
> BOSS also will not recommend any of their plows for the Dodge 1500s anyway because Dodge says you aren't supposed to plow with the 1500.
> 
> Fisher independently tested and verified that their plows will work without issue on the newer Dodge 1500s (or at least they did around the 2013 model year)


Looks like the Chevy then. Wish me lick & thanks to all for the help!!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Right, I was talking about your electric steering questions.

NYH1.


----------

